# I there a site that has new releases by contemporary composers?



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Whenever I do a search for new classical releases, I seem to make it to a site that has all new albums, but not new content. It's typically a new performer releasing their version of an older work.

Are there sites that champion new releases by contemporary composers or at least premier recordings of a neglected work?

Thanks!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MonagFam said:


> Whenever I do a search for new classical releases, I seem to make it to a site that has all new albums, but not new content. It's typically a new performer releasing their version of an older work.
> 
> Are there sites that champion new releases by contemporary recordings or at least premier recordings of a neglected work?
> 
> Thanks!


I would just google modern artists, then look them up on amazon.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MonagFam said:


> Whenever I do a search for new classical releases, I seem to make it to a site that has all new albums, but not new content. It's typically a new performer releasing their version of an older work.
> 
> Are there sites that champion new releases by contemporary composers or at least premier recordings of a neglected work?
> 
> Thanks!


Presto has a very good new releases update, however all by company or artist.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

There are some nice music blogs that offer reviews of contemporary composers' albums, but I have not found a site with extensive coverage of new releases of contemporary music. I regularly check the web sites of labels dedicated to new music.

kairos: https://www.kairos-music.com/
new world records: http://www.newworldrecords.org/
neos: https://neos-music.com/
aeon: https://www.outhere-music.com/en/labels/aeon
cold blue: http://www.coldbluemusic.com/
cantaloupe music: http://cantaloupemusic.com/
Irritable Hedgehog http://recordings.irritablehedgehog.com/

Some labels have accounts of online music site which you can follow. I receive new release notice from NMC (soundcloud app), Cantaloup, Irritable Hedgehod (email from bandcamp), for example.

There is New Releases thread on TC, but there are not so many contemporary music. How about starting a new thread in which members post every release of contemporary composers they find?


----------

